# Persian Appetizer, Must-o-Khair



## falcontook (Sep 19, 2008)

This is a persian dish written by me.

Must-o-Khair
Ingredients needed:
Yogurt (European style)
1 clove of garlic (optional)
shallots
1 english or persian cucumber
Dry mint leaves (optional)

Directions: 
1. Start by getting a bowl and pouring some yogurt in it. The yogurt is slightly bitter compared to the yogurt found in stores. An excellent place to buy European style yogurt is from Trader Joes. It comes either made with whole milk or low fat milk.
2. Remove the cucumber's skin and dice it into little square pieces.
3. Mix in the cucumbers with the yogurt and then mash the garlic.
4. Mix-in the garlic with the yogurt and cucumbers and then add the shallots.
5. After all this is done, you are left with your persian yogurt.
For an added taste, you can add bits of dry mint leaves, it increases the flavor of the yogurt.​  This appetizer compliments any kabob dish and is good with Persian stews as well. I recommend this to anyone who wants to try new foods and have a nice cool dish on a hot day.


----------



## deelady (Sep 19, 2008)

One of my favorites!


----------



## falcontook (Sep 20, 2008)

mine too, it goes well with persian kabobs...yumm im hungry


----------



## lyndalou (Sep 28, 2008)

What is the difference between American and European style yogurt? Are you referring to the thickness?
I can never find Greek yogurt around here, and often just strain plain yogurt until it thickens.


----------



## Arwen (Nov 19, 2008)

I  love  this!! I  must  absolutely  prepare it !!!thanks  a lot  for  posting!


----------

